# Makita DCP9501



## nolids (Dec 23, 2019)

I just picked up a DCP 9501 Makita concrete saw, 14". It is an oldie for sure, and the internet places that claim parts for the saw list them as obsolete. Luckily, this old saw has not been beat to death and has all the parts. Checking it out, it just needs a on-off switch and a SEM GA ignition. Luckily, I found the exact ignition I needed on eBay NEW for $200. My understanding is that the SEM GA is better built than the SEM GE so it should last for awhile. 
This GA has the coil built into the ignition housing and uses a special flywheel/fan that must have north and south polarities in one magnet because it only has one magnet. I've seen these before, but can't find my magnet polarity tester to make sure.
Anyway, I'm $300 into a concrete saw ($100 blade also) so we'll see if the saw is worth the $00 I paid for it. Oh, it has the same cylinder and piston as a 143 Dolmar.


----------

